

HN giveaway: SnapTwitter.com to any who can pitch an idea for it - aupajo

I've owned this domain name for almost a year and it's going to expire soon, so I thought I'd give it up (registrar transfer) to any hackers who might want it.<p>So, if you want the domain, pitch a cool idea for it in the comments, and the best pitch wins :) You're not actually obligated to make the idea, this is just for fun.<p>I'll pick the best at the end of the day my time (5pm NZST) and give you my email address. Make as many pitches as you like.<p><i>Just a heads-up: transferring to a different registrar (I'm on NameCheap) usually costs ~$5-10.</i>
======
jbr
SnapTwitter is archive.org for twitter -- historical snapshots with a high
degree of time precision. Be able to roll forward and backwards through time
to see (and search) all of twitter at any point. Maybe it even has a visual
timeline at the top of the page that lets you navigate through time.

I'm up to my neck in my startup (see below), so I couldn't actually take on
another project, but I thought I'd throw the idea out there.

\--

Want to try voting for snaptwitter.com proposals on my site focused on
brainstorming? (yes, signup required, but it's quick and easy and spam-free)

[http://www.stormweight.com/lists/snaptwitter-com-
giveaway?p=...](http://www.stormweight.com/lists/snaptwitter-com-
giveaway?p=ovHBEi)

~~~
aupajo
Out of all of the suggestions, I liked this one the most. jbr, give me an
email to aupajo at gmail and it's all yours if you want it.

------
brk
OK, here is my pitch...

A Twitter interface/client/search that shows #awsnap hashtags.

Basically, you can play the dozens with someone via Twitter, or just trade
(good natured?) insults via snaptwitter.com

------
js65536
SnapTwitter is a digest service for twitter. Many people can't read tweets as
they are posted (think: people behind corporate firewalls that block twitter).
SnapTwitter would collect feeds on a periodic basis (daily, weekly, every-
three-days, etc) and send them to a user via email. Yeah, I know that twitter
is real-time, but some times I can't or don't want to read tweets as they are
posted to the web. I've often wished to have a summarized version of say
@zeldman 's tweets. Some of the stuff he posts is important, but not so
important that it should interrupt my workday. BTW - i want to actually build
this and haven't seen any similar service (links welcome js65536@gmail.com)

------
Adlai
SnapTwitter is a service to _dynamically_ filter and respond to Tweets.

You can use a user-friendly interface to define conditions under which a Tweet
is Snapped up. These Tweets are organized according to the conditions under
which they were Snapped, and when you log in to the site, you can read through
all the Tweets that SnapTwitter has Snapped up for you.

SnapTwitter is no old rhino; this young Snapper can learn new tricks. When you
create a condition, you can customize your Snapper's response. It could send
certain Tweets to your friends. It could SnapBack a new Twitter, using
_dynamically generated_ text, generated according to rules that you can define
-- without writing a single line of code! You simply use the nice user-
friendly interface to teach your Snapper how to twist around what is said in a
Tweet into a response which can be automatically Twittered back.

Advanced users can write code for the conditions and the SnapBacks themselves,
in a special language called STML (SnapTwitter Markup Language).

Some people might say that SnapTwitter is a cheap ripoff of a few good
Internet ideas from the past, and I admit that. But it is nicer to ordinary
people, and it's also the future of Twittering.

So quit sitting back and start SnappingBack!

------
flooha
A feed of tweets where people have basically "snapped" as in "lost their
mind". LOL

------
noelchurchill
You transfer to me, I sell at auction, realize 1000% ROI. I kid, I kid :)

------
ektimo
Would Twitter be able to take the domain name over given that it includes the
word "Twitter" and is about Twitter?

------
sundeep
a service that _suggests_ twitter usernames? something like domainr.com

------
growt
twitter interface augmented with snap.com thumbnails (thereby lowering the
"danger" of shortened urls).

